# A New J16 On The Block - North Carolina Style!



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Spacer blocks and hinges for the rear seat, latch to hold closed.
New prop, keep the old one as a get home prop.
Good looking setup.

Oh yeah, removing 5200 sealant, found this:

http://ssca.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8094

Looks like single edge razors to cut the seam,
heat gun to remove remaining sealant.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome. I'm very happy for you. Replace that prop ASAP. It is ugly. Even if it is just with a stock prop.

Kemo


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That looks awesome! I live in SC and just got a Gheenoe myself. I would look into a motor-lock. just in case... Also, what if you rigged up the rod holders like a flats boat: horizontal and under those bench seats? That could make it a lot easier to neaten up as you mentioned. Just a thought. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

how much experience do you have with boats? If it was me, and this was my first boat, I would leave the nasty prop on for a few trips - that way you don't ding up your new prop while you are learing...speaking from experience.

If you are experienced already, then I am with the others - replace it and keep as a spare.

Nice bote!

Dave


----------



## ecu0107 (Mar 12, 2009)

Ok guys - took your advice. The new stainless prop gets installed on Friday. 

Definitely need the horizontal rod holders for my fly rods, so Im going to look into that one.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd remove the center bench, remove the back bench, or deck over it with some hatches to have a nice platform back there. Pair it up with a casting and poling platform. Some horizontal rod holders, shallow water anchor (stay-put, or wang anchor), maybe some sea dek, And you should have one sleek shallow water fishing machine.


----------

